# Wo Fanotify im Kernel aktivieren? - gelöst!

## Puschi

Hallo,

wo muß ich fanotify im Kernel aktivieren? Den Vorgänger inotify habe ich gefunden, fanotify aber nicht.

Systemd mosert beim kompilieren, deshalb meine Frage.

Ich benutze 2.6.38-2 gentoo-sources.

PuschiLast edited by Puschi on Mon May 02, 2011 6:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

wenn portage selbst vor dem eigentlichen kompilieren meckert. sollte die entsprechende kernel option genannt sein.

----------

## Puschi

firefly!

nein portage selbst beschwert sich nicht.

Die Fehlemeldung kommt innerhalb der Suchroutine für Abhängikeiten und installierte Programme am Anfang der Kompilierung von systemd,

also noch vor dem make.

Puschi

----------

## astaecker

```
File systems  --->

   [*] Filesystem wide access notification
```

----------

## Puschi

arlsair!

Danke , das war der richtige Tip.

Anfrage also gelöst.

Puschi

----------

